# طريقة تحضير الجيل المستخدم فى السونار



## محمد ميقاتى (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا اسمى محمد عضو جديد معاكم وكنت محتاج تركيبة جل السونار دى ضرورى جدا جدا
يا ريت اى حد يقدر يفيدنى ميتاخرش لانى بد محتاجها اوى وله جزيل الشكر وفائق التقدير والاحترام


----------



## mohammadelrayees (24 يوليو 2011)

*يتكون الجل المستخدم في السونار Ultrasound Gel من الاتي
1- 0.75 % Carbopol 940 وهي المادة المثخنة
2- 0.200 % مادة حافظة وغالبا ما تستخدم الميثيل بارابين
3- 5% بروبلين جليكول وهو المذيب
4- 0.200 إديتا edta لتنقية الماء وحبس الايونات الموجودة فية 
5- هيدروكسيد صوديوم تركيز 10 % لضبط البي اتش 7 درجات
6- ماء لتكملة الخلطة الى 100
الطريقة 
تذاب الاديتا في كمية الماء اللازمة لاكمال الخلطة وهي تقدر بي اكثر من 90 % ثم تضاف بعدها المادة الحافظة
يضاف بعدها البروبلين جليكول ويقلب الخليط جيدا
يرش الكربوبول مع التحريك السريع جدا
يترك المزيج فترة زمنية لاتقل عن ساعتين 
يوضع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ويضبط البي اتش 7 درجات وتكمل الخلطة بالماء ان كانت ناقصة


*


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## El basha (27 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ممكن نعرف الاَلات المستخدمة انتاج جيل السونار


----------

